# Meet Stella



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

Stella is a rescue of mine that took me over a year to catch! Even though she has a very badly broken leg and foot, she is very feisty and would fly away and not let me catch her. Unfortunately, it took about a year for me to be able to get ahold of her and take her in for avian vet care. She was first given injections of Marbofloxacin and Metrodiazole directly into the infected joint(s) for about 2 weeks, then she was prescribed oral dosages for home care by me. She is now receiving ground breaking, cutting edge cold laser treatments on the leg and foot and had the first one on Tuesday, will need 4-5 treatments more, two days apart as the injury had atrophied and this new laser therapy will loosen up the frozen tendons in the leg. She had been walking on her hock for over a year which had resulted in a hardened scab and callous, which has since healed and fallen on. Please be sure and inform vet clinics about the effective use of laser treat






for atrophied limbs due to fracture. It also will speed the healing process and aid in pain relief


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely bird! Thank you for helping her!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Thats very cool, and I have her male twin in my loft lol. He is gorgeous. A rescue I trapped as well, but took me only about 20 min with live decoys lol. (I cheated) Where in Canada are you and what vet did u go to? How expensive is the lazer treatments? Glad she found you, she won the jackpot there. How did u end up catching her in the end? Also what is thee white stuff behind her on the towel? Is that bread?


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

CBL said:


> Thats very cool, and I have her male twin in my loft lol. He is gorgeous. A rescue I trapped as well, but took me only about 20 min with live decoys lol. (I cheated) Where in Canada are you and what vet did u go to? How expensive is the lazer treatments? Glad she found you, she won the jackpot there. How did u end up catching her in the end? Also what is thee white stuff behind her on the towel? Is that bread?


Yes, great colors, eh? This on a Feral! Must be a descendant of a long ago pure-bred lofted pigeon. I live in Vancouver, B.C. Canada, in the False Creek area (near famous Granville Island). I am so fortunate to be able to get free avian vet care here through Night Owl Bird Hospital from Drs. Anne McDonald and Jennifer Miller. They just purchased the Lazer machine and they do the treatments FREE OF CHARGE. The understanding is that you will leave a donation in the donation box before you leave to help with costs (no set amount). Aren't the WONDERFUL?? They will also give you the bird back for release and if you know your stuff will let you take it for home care under their guidance. They give all meds for ferals free of charge as well.

The white stuff on the towel is barley and other seeds. I do not feed bread to any of my rescues. They get top grade 1200 dove mix (a combination of seeds coated in minerals and vitamins, bought from the Avian Vet Store located downstairs from the vet hospital). lol


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

correction: the white stuff on the towel is pieces of gauze/cotton baton from the REPLACEMENT leg cast I made but had not applied to the leg as yet (had to review the pic again)!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Wow I CANNOT believe that is all free, I would LOVE that. Even when I asked two vets to help me fix one birds leg that was just about amputated by wire strike, they would not, not for any amount of money? VERY odd. I did it myself, she can use the leg but it is a bumb leg, torn tendons that I could not re attach. She can use it tho as a peg leg and can now walk with a limp in stead of hop, so happy for that.


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

That is so despicable that the vet would not help her. They must have very closed minds about pigeons. Unfortunately, more than one of us has encountered this among vets. To me a vet should be against any sort of needless suffering of a bird or animal.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Bless you for helping the beautiful bird.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Spirit - poor Stella. Thank you so much for not giving up on her and for saving her. You are an amazing person for doing this! seriously most people don't do this kind of thing. Thank you so much. 

And she is so beautiful! Please continue to keep us updated on her. I hope these treatments go will. I will keep her in my prayers and thoughts. And hope all goes well and she recovers well. 

CBL - same to you with what I said to spirit. Really sorry that the vet refused to help. That is TERRBILE!!! Im glad she is doing okay though. 


I hate how people consider pigeons as pests and won't help them due to this reason. A life is a life, no matter how big or small, no matter how dumb or smart.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hearing about Night Owl Bird Hospital makes me want to move to Vancouver!  what great people to help ferals! Our avian vet didn't even send a condolence card when we lost Phoebe last week. So glad to hear you are helping Stella! She is a beautiful bird.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Cwebster, I am so sorry for your loss. :'( And I am very sorry that the vet didn't even send a card. That happened to me once when I took one of my pets to the er vet to be put to sleep. Really makes you feel like they do not care. Again, so sorry for your loss and hope you are okay. Play in peace Phoebe, you are forever missed! <3


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

cwebster said:


> Hearing about Night Owl Bird Hospital makes me want to move to Vancouver!  what great people to help ferals! Our avian vet didn't even send a condolence card when we lost Phoebe last week. So glad to hear you are helping Stella! She is a beautiful bird.


That is so sad that you did not even receive a card. After one very particularly stressful rehab attempt on a baby crow which we lost, Dr. McDonald sent me a very nice condolence card. They are fabulous. Today, Stella goes for her third laser treatment......much less stiffness in the leg and toes and much more extension of the leg at the knee joint already......I even received a call from Amelia who is their Avian Vet in training yesterday, reminding me to come in at 9:30 a.m. We sure do need more caring vets like this.....


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind words of encouragement and concern for Stella! It means so much, lol.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear Stella is doing well!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Beautiful bird, Thanks a lot for caring for her.


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

kiddy said:


> Beautiful bird, Thanks a lot for caring for her.


 Yes, but remember: If you have said that the bird is your "pet" you will have to pay vet care bill and that may be very expensive.


----------

